# Black skin disease? Pics....Please help/Staph



## Goldglv

Here are a few pics of my 12 1/2 yr old GSD. She hasn't had any changes in her diet, had a bath at the vet a little less than 2 weeks ago. Vet just put her on baytril to help treat this one cyst that broke in the first pic. 

First pic shows what we think was a cyst that broke but don't know why it still looks like this.











These next 2 pics are areas where she has lost and is completely losing her hair. There are those black patches in those areas as well. I can literally just pull out her hair in these places. Also, she stinks, just a very doggy smell, like doggy B.O. or something, the whole house stinks. We have a 4 month old in the house so I'm a bit concerned for her as well. Vet said these were "hot spots" but they don't look like that to me. She doesn't seem to be itchy at al but there is a lot of flakes, looks like dandruff around these areas.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be and what I could do? I've had the cone on her head for over a week now, I hate doing that to her but I don't want her making these areas worse...


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Did the vet do a skin biopsi for culture? There could be a couple of things going on.

Val


----------



## Toffifay

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

It looks like a Staph infection...I'm not a Vet, so don't quote me on this. I am a groomer, though, and I see these periodically. I believe it is best treated with antibiotics. 
Again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

I'd say staph or yeast infection.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

No, vet didn't do a culture, said it was hot spots. Going to take her back again today. If it is staph, what types of antibiodics would work? Like I said, she is on baytril now but that doesn't seem to be doing anything. Thanks for taking a look at these pics for me, my girl has had a rough 3 years and I hate seeing her like this.

Does anyone know of any good vets in Central NJ?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Ask for a referral to a vet dermatologist. Are you close enough to go to U-Penn in Philadelphia? If so that would be where I would want to take her. 

It could be a bunch of stuff-thyroid, staff, histio stuff-either the good or the bad. You may be smelling infection. But it could be secondary to something else going on. 

You will save a ton of time, trouble for her and you, and in the long run, probably money, by seeing a dermatologist. Especially at U-Penn-from what I remember they have a really good dermatology service. 

Has this been going on over that time? 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

She has had skin issues for almost 3 years now, they never found out what it was, took her to 2 different dermatologists. Skin issues were never like this though, she used to get these raised scabs along her back, never lost hair or anything.

Neither derm ever figured out what it was either so I'm obviously not taking her back to them. I'm probably 2.5 hours away from Philly so it wouldn't be a terrible ride for me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Does she get those round button things a lot? 

I like those vet teaching hospitals because you have so many people looking at stuff and if they are like Cornell you get really great service. http://www.vet.upenn.edu/RyanHospital/Sp...35/Default.aspx


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Round button things? Like in the first pic? Yeah, she gets more of them than I would like. 

Does this look like Ringworm to anyone?


----------



## djpohn

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI'd say staph or yeast infection.


Or both at the same time. The stink is usually a yeast overgrowth. Also have you checked her ears? I had a foster a million years ago (it seems) whos ears were so infected he smelled horrible. He had no hair due to being neglected etc, but they were so focused on the skin the over looked the ears. Once they cleared the ear infection his skin got better as well.

Keflex is usually the antibiotic for skin that works well. My vets for bad infections will putt he dogs either on a high dose (1000 mg) 2x a day or sometimes a regular dose (500mg) 3x a day to get rid of it.

The crusty appearance and her age it may be a form of cancer on the skin. I would suggest getting it cultured and biopsied to be sure - also the culture will tell you which antibiotic to use. If it is fungal you can try treating it topically with the OTC meds for yeast infections in woman or for athletes foot/jock itch. It is the same product in different forms.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Along with what GS Mom posted this is not usually a 14 day treatment, think more in the terms of 30. I had a dog that was on a 58 day course of Ceph. to clear the Staph infection.


----------



## phgsd

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

If it's a staph infection you'll definitely want to do a culture to see which antibiotics the bacteria will respond to. Kessy had a staph infection in her throat last year and the culture results said the bacteria were resistant to the two more commonly used antibiotics. 

I don't know how far you are from Red Bank animal hospital, but I've heard they are very good but also extremely expensive...
I'd take her to Philly though, hopefully you can get some answers!


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Thank you for all the quick responses. I am taking her back to the vet today after work. I will post when I get an update on what's going on....thanks again


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

I would xonsider adding some zinc and biotin to the diet, since there have been long standing skin issues. Also either some ground flaxseeds or fish oil capsules.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Lisa,

I've been giving her salmon oil for about a year or so now. How much zinc and biotin would you recommend?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Fosters&Smith (is that the right name), used to have a combo product, with both. Some of the other places might also. 

I would be comfortable with 30mg of zinc and probably 1000 mcg of biotin. It's the zinc you have to be careful of, biotin has a very wide safety margin. Max is on a homeprepared lamb-based diet and he gets 30 mg of zinc and 2000 mcg of biotin daily. 

LJsMom has been giving biotin too, maybe she'll see this when she logs on.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

You've received good advice so far and hopefully the vet appointment goes well.

The strong odor smell and the flakiness/dandruff makes me think of seborrhea, http://www.petplace.com/dogs/seborrhea-in-dogs/page1.aspx# 

There are both oily and dry forms and it can be both a primary or a secondary condition. Perhaps a bath with a medicated shampoo for this condition would help?

Good luck! I know this must be frustrating for you!


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Natalie,

Thanks, it is very frustrating. Like I said, she has been having so many issues, especially skin issues for the past 2 1/2 years or so. Weird thing is all this started when my father passed away, she was his, followed him everywhere. So I took her in with me, now she's like that with me but always seems a little sadder, hasn't been herself. Just want to get her some kind of relief, tired off not getting answers.

Vet did give us some type of shampoo for seborrhea, didn't seem like it did too much but this was over a year ago. I will update all of you once I get some sort of answer, thanks again, this is a great forum we have here.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*



> Originally Posted By: LisaTLJsMom has been giving biotin too, maybe she'll see this when she logs on.


I had been giving Steel 1,000 mcg of biotin daily. He had a thyroid issue when I adopted him, and the fur on his neutering site didn't completely grow back in. Sooo, several months later, his fur is very nice but he won't shed.

Has the thyroid been checked?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Black skin disease? Pics....Please help*

Good call on the thyroid. 

For the skin, maybe there is something environmental that is different ansd causing these skin issues, or a different food, etc. 

If you're interested, Ignatia is the classic homeopathic remedy used for grief. It might be indicated here?


----------



## Goldglv

*Vet Update*

Yes, thyroid has been checked, she's been on thyroid meds most of her life, currently on 0.5 right now.

Vet said it's some sort of staph infection, he wasn't going to do a culture, I had to ASK him to....wouldn't he want to know exactly what it is???

He said use the Douxo shampoo he gave us last time she had this outbreak, wants me to bathe her 2x per week.

This is VERY similiar to what she had about a year and a half ago and they never figured out what it was, just sort of went away. He gave me Clavamox, said once he gets the culture back he may prescribe a different antibiodic.

Am I doing everything I can? Is there something else I can do for my girl? Here are a couple pics I took tonight of the same spot, a few others have popped up since last night...


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Vet Update*

I am glad you insisted on the Culture, I don't like playing Russian roulette with Antibiotics. 

I use an Enzyme Rinse and if my dog is itchy or really uncomfortable then I will do about three days of Predisone to know down some of the inflamation until the Antibioitics start working.

Wanted to Add you might want to get some Probiotics to give while your dog is on Antibioitics. There is a Sticky post with Probioitic info. The one thing is that you want to space the ABX anf Probioitics, Say you are give ABX at 7 am & 7 Pm, then give the Probioitcs at 1 PM.

Val


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Vet Update*

How much does she weigh? Is that .5 once or twice a day?

There's a condition common in smaller dogs, where they lose hair and the skin turns black. *I think* it's called Alopecia X or something like that. It's a hormonal thing, and melatonin is part of the treatment. I do not know if larger dogs get this.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Vet Update*

How did the vet culture it? Was it a punch biopsy?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Vet Update*

I think the very best thing you can do for your girl is to take her to U-Penn. Hopefully you won't be a "huh, we've never seen this before" and will be able to get a treatment plan in place. I wouldn't add or subtract anything (and I think they tell you in their pre-visit instructions how many days to wait in terms of bathing) and just get her there so they can see her skin in its current condition. This has been going on for a long time, and you've seen other dermatologists but the ones at UPenn research this stuff all the time. Good luck!


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Vet Update*

My suggestion is probably totally off base but the skin colour and skin "pustules"look like the condition of a friends Labrador Retriever who was shot for trespassing. Most of the lead shot was removed but some was too close to vital organs for safe removal. The skin did turn black and there were ocassional skin eruptions which resembled what you have posted. Just another thought to consider. 

All the best in finding a solution.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Vet Update*



> Originally Posted By: Qyn....a friends Labrador Retriever who was shot for trespassing...


----------



## srfd44-2

*Re: Vet Update*

I would change vets. He/she should have done the culture without having the owner request or demand one be taken.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Vet Update*

Already have her on a probiotic....learned a lot on this board









She is about 82 lbs now, her thyroid presc is .5mg 2x per day. 

I took her and gave her a bath today, she seemed to like it, lol. I did take another pic of her side, all of her spots look like this now, looks like they're changing a bit. What do you guys think?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Vet Update*

Can that be ringworm? The only two things I know with rings are ringworm, and a lyme bull's eye....and lyme doesn't typically have that center dark stuff.

When was the thyroid last tested? That dose might be a bit low?


----------



## jaggirl47

*Re: Vet Update*

Ummm, ringworm. If you have an ultraviolet light (you can get them at walmart), and shine it on the spots in complete darkness like a bathroom, it will glow from the light if it is ringworm. Easy at home test. The culture verifies it.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Vet Update*



> Originally Posted By: LisaTCan that be ringworm? The only two things I know with rings are ringworm, and a lyme bull's eye....and lyme doesn't typically have that center dark stuff.
> 
> When was the thyroid last tested? That dose might be a bit low?


Lisa,

I was thinking the exact same thing, ringworm. I do have a UV light, have to go look for it and I will see what it looks like. She has bloodwork done every 3-4 months and thyroid is always checked. Vet hasn't mentioned it was abnormal. She was on .3 twice a day for a while, bumped it to .5 a little over a year ago if I remember correctly. Let me go and see if I can find that UV light...


----------



## jaggirl47

*Re: Vet Update*

Let us know what the light shows.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Vet Update*



> Originally Posted By: Goldglv She has bloodwork done every 3-4 months and thyroid is always checked. Vet hasn't mentioned it was abnormal. She was on .3 twice a day for a while, bumped it to .5 a little over a year ago if I remember correctly.


I would be curious where in the the range the T4 is. There is normal range, and there is the range for dogs already on supplements. Many vets, together with human docs, undertreat the thyroid. I would be sure that she gets copies of those results and looks at them herself.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Vet Update*

I was thinking ringworm was a possibility too. The blacklight test is useful if it's positive but it's not definitive. The only definitive test is a culture that takes about 10 days. 

I think Jean's advice to go see a dermatological specialist is right on. You can end up wasting a lot of time and money doing scattershot treatments. Much better to go to the experts and find out for sure exactly what's going on.


----------



## jaggirl47

*Re: Vet Update*

Anything new?


----------



## pazzo

*Re: Vet Update*

I wanted to jump in to add about U of penn.!

They saved us tons of money. When my boy had skin issues, 2 derms and thousands.... and then DR. ELIZABETH MAULDIN awesome dermatologist at penn figured it out. She is a PATHOLOGIST as well. Dr's from all over the country send her cases for review...she loves GSD's and she cost me the visit soemthing like 130, didnt charge for some tests!!!! ...AND sent me home with a shampoo and benadryl, a follow up and we were done! That was almost 3 years ago. She did in one visit what my vet and 2 other well respected derms couldn't. 

I thought it would have cost a fortune, here it saved us a fortune, plus his health! all the medication the others were throwing at my boy made me worried! 

Good luck!


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Vet Update*

Pazzo,

Thank you very much for that info, I will ask for that doc if I do take my girl to U Penn, I feel better knowing someone on this board had such a good experience there.


Ok, I found the UV light and the 'crusty' yellow stuff on the edges of her spots were the only thing that glowed, bright yellow. I'm a bit confused, would the red ring glow? Or since this crusty yellow stuff glowed, is that a sign of ringworm?

Still waiting for the culture, should hear back by wed or thurs at the latest, I will definitely let you guys know as soon as I hear.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Vet Update*

*bump*


----------



## jaggirl47

*Re: Vet Update*

The flakes and the skin both can glow. The crusty yellow stuff is most likely oozing from the pustules. I would definately have the vet do a fungal culture to verify the glowing. One of the vets I worked at when I was younger would do that first before a culture and if it glowed, they started the animal on griseofulvin (sp?) and topical antifungal shampoos while they waited for the verification from the culture. I fostered 2 kittens with ringworm that I had to keep in a separate room. It took 3 times of going through the treatments to cure them of the ringworm because the spores hang around for awhile (up to 18 months) and we had to scrub the floors, walls, bedding, food bowls, and litter box daily.


----------



## selzer

*Re: Vet Update*

If this was a singular spot, I would think absess. I had a cat that had an absess from a bite wound and it looked a lot like this, black stuff in the middle, infection around the edges, and lost hair. 

But the cat was very sick too, lethargic and stopped cleaning himself.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Vet Update*

Also, I checked, U Penn is only 1.5 hrs away from me, not as far as I thought. Def a possibilty after I see what the culture brings back.

My girl is due for her Frontline, should I not put it on her now with all these skin issues?

Are there any type of pill form flea control you guys would recommend? I need something for ticks as well, we do have deer in the back of our townhouse complex. I looked but didn't see many decent options in pill form. I don't want to put anything topical on her skin anymore for flea & tick control.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Vet Update*

I've had good success with comfortis for fleas, but it doesn't cover ticks. Not sure what to do about that. . .


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Finally got the results of the culture back today. I got a copy of the report, this is exactly how it reads:

Coagulase negative Staphylococ
Heavy Growth

Vet is going to continue with Clavamox. Does anyone know much about this type of Staph infection? Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

The antibiotic should do wonders. For soothing, you might try some calundula ointment I think someone suggested that earlier.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Thanks for all the replies. Do you guys still think it's worth it to take a ride out to UPENN?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

YES!







I swear I don't work for them.









If the infection goes away, that's great. Maybe don't go...but at the same time, it would be great for them to see it in its glory before it gets better. 

But I wonder why she keeps getting them. 

They do make a flea pill, Capstar, but wonder if her system is too tired to deal with it well?


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Was the culture just a swab culture, or a tissue culture?


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayWas the culture just a swab culture, or a tissue culture?


Vet looked like he used some type of needle to do it but I'm not sure. Would it say on teh report? I just don't have the report in front of me now....


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Hmmm...needle? or long swab that went into a tube? Needle would imply that there was an abscess with enough fluid to suck out.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

I know it's been a while since I updated you guys. My girl seemed to get a little better then she got even worse that before. Her skin is a mess now, flakes everywhere, so much of her skin has fallen out now.

I needed to vent on here....I want to wrap my hands around our current vet's throat right now. Had my girl in there today for her accupuncture appt....he looked at her, saw how horrible she looked and said to stop the meds and come in next week. Her legs are twitching like crazy, they won't stop, she's so itchy. Benedryl seems to take some of the edge off but I don't want to over-medicate her. Do you guys know how much Benedryl I can give her?

But I wanted to let you guys know I made an appt with Dr. Mauldin at UPENN for next week. She said the appt may take up to 3 hours....it's an hour and a half away so I will just take the day off. I just hope she can figure out what's going on so my girl can get some relief. Thanks for listening....sorry about the rant, just so frustrated right now. I will def keep you guys posted after I see Dr. Mauldin....


----------



## allieg

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

If she is normal size I think she can have 2 pills every 6 hrs.Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## TaraM1285

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

The benadryl dose for dogs is 1mg per pound. I think you said she was ~80 pounds so she can have 1.5 of the 50mg pills or 3 of the 25mg. Every 6 hours.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

I think Jean had some success using DMG for STaph? 

You never posted back on whether the thyroid was retested? .5 .2 is a low dose for an 82 pound dog. Should be looking more at .8 twice a day.

I believe Cephalexin is commonly used for Staph.....

Glad you made the appointment, best of luck, do update us!


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Thanks guys....I will check the mg's of the benedryl when I get home and adjust them accordingly. 

Lisa,
Sorry, her thyroid has not been rechecked since I posted last, I am bringing a lit of her meds on Wednesday to UPENN, I will consult with the doc to see if she's thinks anything isn't right. I'm sure she will do blodd work, I will make sure she tests her thyroid again as well. Will update you guys after Wednesday....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

I am glad you are going to UPENN. Truly!

Make sure that you keep in mind that GSDs can have that MDR1 mutation so that any meds that are on the sensitivity list are ones that should be watched, because for skin conditions they hit them with high doses so if they are sensitive it can really be awful. 

I did use DMG as a supplement but the antibiotics-heavy doses and long-term use were what would keep it away.







I did feel like the DMG helped. 

Good luck-will be waiting to hear how it went!


----------



## djpohn

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

I found with most dogs benedryl doesn't last long enough. I go with Tavist 12 hour antihistamine. You get at least 10 hours of relief. I find sometimes you have to give it at 10 hour intervals. It also helps if you give dha or an omega 3 supplement with the antihistamine. I read about this in a veterinary article on skin problems. You can also get a prescription for hydroxyzine HCL - it is an 8 hour one.

Keflex is often prescribed for staph usually in high doses. Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Good luck, hoping for a positive update soon!


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Saw Dr. Mauldin yesterday....was a miserable 2 hr drive in the rain but we made it on time.

She was very friendly....along with the rest of the staff at UPENN, seemed very knowledgeable. I could tell she felt terrible about the condition my girl was in, she was sitting on the floor petting her like she knew her for years.

I don't have too much to report, she did 4 punch biopsies and another skin culture. She said she'd call me in a week with the results. She said it looks like a bacterial skin infection but she wanted to try and rule out any auto-immune disorders. 

She sent me home with Cephalexin, 500mg AND 250mg, each to be given every 12 hours. She also gave me this Chlorehexidine 4% shampoo, she said that would help with the scales and dry skin.

She said its something that is NOT cureable....we just need to find a way to try and "control" it. I asked about allergy testing and she too said it was not something she wouldn't recommend doing. She said it takes up to 12-13 months which I've never about that but I guess it does take that long. I told her if it's some type of seasonal allergy then I want to know what it is since it seems to always come back around the fall. She said if it was an allergy then she would be showing signs on her face and paws, which she isn't. I guess I should back off about the allergy testing then?

It wasn't as expensive as I thought, which was good since we've spent so much money already. I will definitely update you guys once I hear back from Dr. Mauldin with the results....


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

Sounds like a good program. Lakota had puch biopsies also. She is hitting it hard with the Cephalexin which is good and bad. Ceph will in most dogs cause stomach upset. Ceph kills the good tummy bacteria along with the bad bacteria in the body. I use Probioitics to help the good tummy bacteria, say you are giving the Ceph at 7 am and 7 pm, then give the probioitics at 1 pm. Also try not to give the Ceph on an empty tummy it seems to make the dogs have a tummy ache.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*



> Originally Posted By: GoldglvShe said its something that is NOT cureable....we just need to find a way to try and "control" it. I asked about allergy testing and she too said it was not something she wouldn't recommend doing. She said it takes up to 12-13 months which I've never about that but I guess it does take that long. I told her if it's some type of seasonal allergy then I want to know what it is since it seems to always come back around the fall. She said if it was an allergy then she would be showing signs on her face and paws, which she isn't. I guess I should back off about the allergy testing then?


I don't agree with her. Some of this stuff can be cured, though worst case is that it cannot. I do think that blood allergy testing is beneficial - worked for my dog.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*



> Quote:
> I don't agree with her. Some of this stuff can be cured, though worst case is that it cannot. I do think that blood allergy testing is beneficial - worked for my dog.



Lisa,

I'm glad someone agrees with me









So what ahould I do if all of these vets don't want to do any allergy testing? What type did you have done? It was just blood? How long did it take for the results to come back?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

I used a VARL blood allergy test, LJsMom used another blood test that she was happy with. You can call VARL and they will tell you how to get your vet involved.

You need to find a vet that you can say, even if you don't think this is valid, I need to do this to "make myself feel better".....in theory you shouldn't have to do that, but that's the tactic I've used a lot of the times, telling the vet that I know this isn't the problem with the dog, but now it's a problem with my fixation that I need to put to rest







The other option is to go vet shopping.... You will have to be assertive about it though.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*



> Originally Posted By: LisaTI used a VARL blood allergy test, LJsMom used another blood test that she was happy with.


I used Spectrum Labs. VERY happy. http://www.vetallergy.com/pages/testingpanels.html


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*



> Originally Posted By: LJsMom
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: LisaTI used a VARL blood allergy test, LJsMom used another blood test that she was happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Spectrum Labs. VERY happy. http://www.vetallergy.com/pages/testingpanels.html
Click to expand...

Did you just ask your vet to draw the blood and then you sent it out yourself?


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

And was it expensive?


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*



> Originally Posted By: GoldglvAnd was it expensive?


Spectrum Labs was about $300 for food and environmental.


----------



## Fluffypants

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

VARL was $65 for the extended food panel. Just had that one done a month or so ago. I did not go thru a derm, but my vet... although they do no allergy testing, they agreed to call VARL and get the info for me. 

VARL will not talk to the pet owner, but will only deal with vets. So, I had my vet draw the blood, I shipped the blood off to VARL with my vet's return address and the results and bill are sent to the vet. I got the results from my vet and my vet gave me the bill which I sent a check to VARL.

Hopefully your vet will do this for you.

Tanja


----------



## Samba

*Re: Update on Culture for Staph*

We allergy tested, did desensitization shots and transformed the quality of our dog's life for many years.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Ok, Dr. Mauldin from UPENN just called me with the results, I could tell by the tone of her voice she didn't have good news. I don't have a copy of the report in front of me so I don't know exactly what kind of bacterial skin infection my girl has but Dr. Mauldin said this is one of the worst cases she's ever seen. 

She said she has Deep Pyoderma and Sever Superficial Pyoderma, she did rule out an autoimmune disorder which one of the other vets said she had.

She basically said there are only 2 antibiodic options here, she said no other antibiodics will have any effect on this infection.


Rifampin (causes Liver failure in large dogs)

Chloramphenicol (could cause irreversible anemia, bone marrow suppresion) It's also possible for humans to contract these side effects if they handle the pills without gloves

I told her I have concerns because we have a 6 month old at home but I guess we just need to be careful when handling the pills.

She said she recommends going with Chloramphenicol, a drug she rarely ever prescribes but my girl's case is not a typical skin infection.

She also said she seems to eb allergic to something so I asked about the blood allergy test and she said that was a good idea so I guess it's between the teo you guys mentioned here. She said these blood allergy tests won't tell if she's allergic to food, chicken, beef, etc......I thought they would show that though.

She said to only give her the meds for 3 weeks then she'll need to have bloodwork done to see how it's affecting her. I'm really worried about giving her this antibiodic but I guess I should try this to see if it has an effect.

She also recommended changing her food again but I've had her on a bunch of different foods at this point, Innova, California Natural and now she is currently on Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison. she also gets Wellness 95% Chicken canned food. I really don't want to change her food again but Dr. Mauldin recommended Hills CD Diet....

I wanted to get your opinions on this as well....


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Wow, that's a bit stunning, but at least you have a diagnosis and a plan. 

I have a liver support supplement that I really like, I would use that with the abx, if you are interested. I would also supplement with a K9 multivitamin and a B-50, specifically for the purposes of supporting her against the side effects of the drug. 

I would also run the allergy blood test before the food change, as a practical matter. Derms don't believe in the validity of the blood test for food allergies, but as you have read, many of us were greatly helped by using them. 








hang in there.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: GoldglvDr. Mauldin recommended Hills CD Diet....


I had to look it up, but it says CD is for bladder health. Why would she recommend this formula?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Good catch natalie. 

Also wondering if feeding chicken to a dog on a venison diet might be a bad thing. I would omit the chicken - it's a common allegen too.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Thanks Natalie/Lisa....I didn't know that about this Hilsl diet...I have no idea why she would recommend it, she didn't say.

Also, about the chicken....I do want to feed her a canned food, would it make a difference if I switched her over to the Wellness 95% Beef? They do make a Venison but it's very expensive...


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Maybe she misspoke? (I do it all the time.....I have to train my students that if I say something that sounds really goofy, usually it's not them understanding, it's me misspeaking...it does make them more inclined to ask questions during class!!)

I would try the beef to see if it is better tolerated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Update from UPENN*

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/product...radioLifestage=

There is the list of the Hill's Rx foods. I think lots of times these vets are dealing with people who are feeding Ol Roy, etc so the Hills Rx diets are a definite improvement.

I am so glad you went to Penn. I think this underlines (to me anyway) why going to a specialist ASAP can save time, heartache, and money. I am so glad you did. 

Did they say if it was GSD pyoderma specifically?
http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/dermatology/German%20shepherd%20pyoderma.htm
Interesting link: http://www.vetstreamcanis.com/ACI/August08/VMD2/dis00107.asp

Did they say anything about clipping and bathing? 

I had a GSD with pyoderma (chronic, deep) and it was not nice. I feel for you and your girl.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: LisaTMaybe she misspoke? (I do it all the time.....I have to train my students that if I say something that sounds really goofy, usually it's not them understanding, it's me misspeaking...it does make them more inclined to ask questions during class!!)
> 
> I would try the beef to see if it is better tolerated.


Lisa,

I was hoping you'd say that....about 2 weeks ago I bought the 95% Beef, was already planning on getting her off the Chicken.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANhttp://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/prescriptionDiet/dogProducts.hjsp?JSESSIONID=KwsSoWRWbheO2hSeo3XnMdxHXp8rN13q32oUexmwrHP2hmTpMn14!-1593268865!167846924!7005!8005&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474395183769&bmUID=1257270418437&bmForm=hillspet_pd_dog_products&bmSubmit=submit&radioSpecies=dog&radioVariety=&radioLifestage=
> 
> There is the list of the Hill's Rx foods. I think lots of times these vets are dealing with people who are feeding Ol Roy, etc so the Hills Rx diets are a definite improvement.
> 
> I am so glad you went to Penn. I think this underlines (to me anyway) why going to a specialist ASAP can save time, heartache, and money. I am so glad you did.
> 
> Did they say if it was GSD pyoderma specifically?
> http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/dermatology/German%20shepherd%20pyoderma.htm
> Interesting link: http://www.vetstreamcanis.com/ACI/August08/VMD2/dis00107.asp
> 
> Did they say anything about clipping and bathing?
> 
> I had a GSD with pyoderma (chronic, deep) and it was not nice. I feel for you and your girl.


I did write down every single medication/vitamin/herb she is on as well as her diet on there so I don't know why she would recommend Hills. But like many of you know sometimes vets aren't the best people to recommend food....we as the pet owners have a better idea what works and what doesn't.

She didn't mention if it was GSD specific but as soon as I get a copy of the report I will post on here EXACTLY what's written on the report.

And yes, she mentioned trying to bathe her almost every day, literally but I explained to her I don't have any type of setup for an 80lb dog in my townhouse and now it's getting way too cold to do her outside. I take her to a local Petco where I pay $10 to bathe her myself but I also worry about what kind of bacteria is floating around in those tubs at Petco....

I did shave her down a little with the clipper I bought, she saw it and didn't have a problem that I was doing that. Her hair was literally stuck together, I couldn't even get it clean while I bathed her, I had to trim her down a little. By no means is she bald or anything , I just used a #3 and took some hair off. 

I also wanted to thank you guys for giving me that extra "push" to go to UPENN. Honestly, I was getting to the point where I almost gave up trying to find an answer, been to my vet countless times and 2 different dermatologists before I went to UPENN. I was getting extremely depressed that I couldn't do anything to help her. 

It just gets me that Dr. Mauldin found what it was and knew what medications would work while these other vets/derms had no idea....and kept giving me antibiodics that were doing absolutely nothing. 

So thank you guys again...this is a great forum, everyone is very helpful. Hopefully these meds will start to help her.

One thing I did forget to ask Dr. Mauldin is if this infection is contagious to other animals and/or humans.....Does anyone know?


----------



## pazzo

*Re: Update from UPENN*

I just wanted to jump in and say how happy I am for you that you now have a direction. I ALWAYS recommend Dr. Mauldin, she one of the very best. I had allergy problems with my boy, several derms and my regular vet (needless to say a few THOUSAND $) and months of time wasted. I found Dr. Mauldin and in one visit, had him diagnosed and a treatment plan!!! My bill was around 150! Not only did she nail it, his issues were gone in two weeks! 

While I agree about the food issue(I wish more vets paid attention to this), allergies are amongst the hardest to diagnose correctly. They are truly frustrating, she seems to have a good common sense along with experience and knowledge. She cares about the animal and completely loves what she does!! 

If you have a question, call her, she will get back to you! Trust me, I tortured her! LOL!








Good Luck and God bless!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: GoldglvI also wanted to thank you guys for giving me that extra "push" to go to UPENN. Honestly, I was getting to the point where I almost gave up trying to find an answer, been to my vet countless times and 2 different dermatologists before I went to UPENN. I was getting extremely depressed that I couldn't do anything to help her.


I have been very impressed with the number of folks that have gone to many of these specialists, particularly the dermatologists, for the most part. I was encouraged to take Max for one for his perianal fistula, and I'm really glad I did, wish I would have sooner. If there were a teaching shool closer, I probably would be able to pay less than a private practice derm, but so far it's still worth it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Update from UPENN*

I had Nina with pyoderma on and off for...I am not sure how long-a year and a half maybe? I have an autoimmune thingy so was a little worried but it never made me sick as far as I know!







The thing is staph is all over the place, in the air, so if you are susceptible you will get it regardless. I think that's what my vet said....

Nina's infections would be on her buttock/thighs, ankle, and chin so I could keep those areas clean and shaved more easily. I took her for grooming every 6 weeks unless she was really in full bloom because I didn't want to expose her to extra stuff and vice versa for the groomer. Ask the vet if the Maleseb wipes (??? I think that's the name) would work for daily and just do weekly at home if you can squish her in the tub/shower. 

Nice would be a place that has that oxygenated therapy bath stuff. See if there are any rehab places around you maybe if the vet says that's a decent idea. 

For the GSD pyoderma one thing we never got to try but were looking at was immunoregulin.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Hey guys, sorry I haven't updated you in a while. Don't have the results back from the allergy testing yet, hoping to get them back any day now.

Just got off the phone woth Dr. Mauldin, had to call her because my girl doesn't seem to be doing well on the Chloramphenicol. Her appetite wasn't too great before she got on these meds, now she just won't eat much at all. I have to spoon feed her to get her to eat. She's lost another 2 lbs or so in about a week's time, I can see her getting thinner and thinner. I don't know if she just smells these pills (they do stink) and won't eat her food because of that or she just doesn't have an appetite anymore.

I even started putting her pills in cream cheese and mixing her other pills in her food and she still doesn't want her food. Dr. Mauldin said I should just open her mouth up and get the pill in the back of her throat and make her swallow it....I tried that, she keeps spitting it out. Last night I tried wrapping her pills up in everything I could think of.....eventually after about an hour of trying different things, she threw up all this white foamy stuff.

Dr. Mauldin basically said these meds are her only option so what am I supposed to do? She just won't take them.....I don't know what to do.....she can't keep going on not eating like this. Started her pills this past Friday and her appetite has been terrible ever since.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Put the pill on the back of her throat, hold her mouth shut and blow in her nose. That makes the dog swallow, then follow up with the treat or food that the dog likes the best.

OR

Call the Dr. back and ask about having the Medicine turned into a liquid form. Then you go to a farm store and get a syringe (less needle) that is big enough for the liquid medication to go through. If this can happen it will be a thick liquid, not thin like water. I had to do this for a horse once, yikes it was pink syrup, it was fun to see who had more pink on them my horse or me. But with a dog much smaller it would be easier.

Val


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Update from UPENN*

I want to say how great it is of you to take in and continue to care for your dad's dog like this. It's very commendable.

As far as the pills, I give Penny hers in peanut butter, the pb is so sticky she has to swallow it all.

If you wanted to pill with nothing I find blowing on the ear makes them swallow.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

probiotics? l-glutamne? liver?

Did she talk about any need to monitor with blood tests? (thinking liver or kidney values here....)


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Lack of appetite is listed as a side effect: http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/chloramphenicol-chloromycetin/page1.aspx


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

I thought about liquid form but these pills are not supposed to be touched without using gloves. I would be too worried about a liquid form of this med.

Thanks for the kind words Natalie....I gave her some peanut butter last night, just to see if she'd eat it. She took it right away but I still had some left on my finger, she sniffed it and walked away. I'm just thinking she has close to no appetitie. But I will try the meds in the peanut butter today and see how she does.

I'm giving her a probiotic now, only giving her one, not sure if I should increase it or not. Just straight Acidophilus from Vitamin Shoppe.

Yes, doc recommended CBC 3 weeks after she started taking the meds but the way she has been....I really don't want to wait that long to get the blood work done.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Don't give your Probioitics at the same time as the ABX, space them out 4 - 6 hours apart. Otherwise the ABX is so busy killing the ABX it doesn't get around to the original problem.

Val


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

I wanted to update you guys again on what's going on. I called Dr. Mauldin again today, waiting for her to call me back. I can't give these ABX to my girl anymore. It's been almost 2 weeks and she's thrown up 4 times and has had diarrhea since she's been on them.

I'm not putting her through this anymore, she barely eats anything, I'm afraid to weigh her, I see how skinny she's getting. I know Dr. Mauldin said this was basically the only ABX that will work but not at this price. I guess this is more of a rant than an update, I'm just extremely frustrated that this can't be taken care of.

Still waiting for the allergy tests to come back, will update you guys on that when I get it. Again...sorry for the rant....


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Update from UPENN*

No apologies needed, that's what we are here for, so rant away, I would be too. . .

Give your dog a big hug







and let us know what the doc says.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Dr. Mauldin just called me back and just said to stop the meds but gave me no other alternatives so I don't know what to do anymore. I guess I will continue bathing her as often as I can but I would think she needs to be on ABX to get rid of the bacterial skin infection. What other options do I have?


----------



## djpohn

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Have they tried an anti fungal medication? We had good luck using ketoconazole treats helps with the yeast and some gram positive & negative bacteria. We gave this with keflex. There is also an injectable antibiotic that was being used for the deep pyoderma. I don't have the link, but had posted it in the past.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

*Re: Update from UPENN*

My male aussie gets sores that look exactly like your pooches. 

They end up oozy, yucky as can be, then scab over, the scab is like "tar", when it peels away, nice pink new skin ..

I've had them scraped, and they always come back "fungal"..(we think dirt since it happens infrequently, usually spring/fall..he's got one now

Anyhow, I use a topical antifungal med for horses (I'm sure it can be found in any tack /feed store)..It works wonders on clearing up the sores. I also shave around the spots when he gets one.

I have also used Vet's Best HOt Spot Spray, has tea tree oil in it, which does limit the itching to that specific area..

Just some ideas

oh forgot to mention I do use the chlorhexiderm bath & scrub as well


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Have they ruled out a tick disease:
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/bsc/vderm/1998/00000009/00000002/art00009
(I just tripped over this doing a search on pyoderma).

I would do a last ditch effort....doxycycline (often gets the same type of critters as the rifampin), with tylan (for staph), and ketaconazol (according to Max's derm, just about every GSD she treats gets better on this anti-fungal). I would also give a liver support. I would do this on my own, even if I didn't have vet support, since you have exhausted all your other options.

I would still consider that allergy blood test for food allergies, and I forgot when the thryoid was rechecked last.








I'm so sorry this has been so tough.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

They haven't mentioned anything about tick disease...I will ask the vet when I speak to him, hopefully this week. Just a quick update, a good one actually....my girl has started eating much better. We boiled her up some Chicken and Rice and gave her some over the weekend. That got her wanting to eat again!

This morning was the first day in weeks that I saw her poop firm up a decent amount so that's also a good sign. Still waiting on the allergy tests but for now I don't want to give her anymore ABX until I think she's ready to handle them.

I asked teh vet to include Thyroid in this last blood test so we'll see what that brings back as well.

My girl seems much perkier....started begging at the dinner table again....LOL. We had filet mignon last night and I did give her a little piece....that's the first table food she's had in years. Off to Petco again tomorrow for her bath....she always seems happier after I bathe her....I just hope things continue like this, I hate seeing her like that.

I will keep you guys updated on the Allergy tests....thanks again for all the support!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

A very encouraging update! Kudos for your persistence, and ear scritches for your girl!


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Ok, finally got the allergy test back, wanted your opinions...

Got it done by VARL, they rate their allergens as follows:

0 - Absent or Undetectable
1 - Very Low Level
2 - Low Level
3 - High Level
4 - Very High Level
5, 6 - Ultra High Level

Only things that were somewhat high were:

Mold Special Panel
Penicillium - 5, Aspergillus - 4, Rhizopus - 4, Phoma - 3, Aureobasidium - 5

Extended Foods
Egg - 3, Soybean - 3, Duck - 2, Lamb - 3

Insects
Cockroach - 4, Flea - 5

House Dust Mites
D. farinae - 3

That was pretty much it, what do you guys think? I did want to ask about Potato...it came back as 2. I'm feeding Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Vension right now, this should be fine right?

And about Egg...since it's 3 should I try and avoid this being in the ingredient list for her food? Most of the time Egg is so far down the list I didn't think it would matter....thanks for your input


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Can you list the low level food allergies too, the 1's and 2's?


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: Goldglv Flea - 5


I mentioned in the first page how many of the symptoms you describe can be secondary to a primary condition. Penny had some of the same symptoms, staph-yeast-bacteria-seborrhea, we struggled with Penny itching for a few years until we discovered comfortis for fleas. 

Flea allergy is her primary problem and nothing worked until the comfortis, and she didn't have any evidence of fleas and was on advantix. Due to my personal experience and the test saying flea allergy is present, I would ask my vet about giving comfortis a try.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Already using comfortis








Starter using it a few months ago, so far so good.

Food Allergies:

Egg - 3
Soybean - 3
Duck - 2
Pork - 2
Lamb - 3
Potato - 2
Pea - 1
Barley - 1


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Looking at the food list I would look into a beef/barley food or learn to home cook. But I am not the allergy expert here so I am sure the more experienced posters will weigh in.

Val


----------



## krazy_kilum

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Natural Balance uses white potatoes for their potato protein and potato fiber. I too have have dog with severe food allergies. A couple of years ago all she could eat was two Rx diets---Hills Rx diet z/d ultra and Eukanuba Rx diet kangaroo and oatmeal. Intially, I would try to find a food that does not contain any allergens. Good luck with it!!! It can be an real pain.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: Goldglv*Food Allergies:*
> 
> Egg - 3
> Soybean - 3
> Duck - 2
> Pork - 2
> Lamb - 3
> Potato - 2
> Pea - 1
> Barley - 1


If you want to do this right, you need to avoid all of those foods. There may be others that you have to avoid too, but sure you want to avoid those. Indy was a 1 on beef, and she can tolerate it in small amounts only on occasion.

That pork allergy says that she will _probably _have problems with digestive enzymes if she ever needs any. And I wonder about the Aspergillus allergy - there are some enzymes made of this, you will often see a version of this in dog foods too, which is different than the nasty Aspergillus infection. The following link has a descriptiong of how a mold allergy would not preclude the use of Aspergillus containing enzymes: http://www.enzymestuff.com/conditionsensitivities.htm


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Goldglv*Food Allergies:*
> 
> Egg - 3
> Soybean - 3
> Duck - 2
> Pork - 2
> Lamb - 3
> Potato - 2
> Pea - 1
> Barley - 1
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do this right, you need to avoid all of those foods. There may be others that you have to avoid too, but sure you want to avoid those. Indy was a 1 on beef, and she can tolerate it in small amounts only on occasion.
> 
> That pork allergy says that she will _probably _have problems with digestive enzymes if she ever needs any. And I wonder about the Aspergillus allergy - there are some enzymes made of this, you will often see a version of this in dog foods too, which is different than the nasty Aspergillus infection. The following link has a descriptiong of how a mold allergy would not preclude the use of Aspergillus containing enzymes: http://www.enzymestuff.com/conditionsensitivities.htm
Click to expand...

I was afraid you were gonna say that









One thing I was always confused about.....would Sweet Potatoes fall into the same category as Potatoes?

She had this skin infection long before she's been on this food so I was just wondering.....


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Hows she doing? Any improvements?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*



> Originally Posted By: Goldglv...One thing I was always confused about.....would Sweet Potatoes fall into the same category as Potatoes?


I think someone on the nutrition forum looked into that, or called - sweet potatoes are different than white potatoes, and it's the white that they use in the tests, unless specifically stated otherwise.


----------



## Goldglv

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Natalie,

Yes, since she's been off the chloramphinicol she has been doing much better. Been taking her for a bath once a week, her skin is still a little red but she's not scratching at all anymore. Her skin isn't back to what it was before but it's MUCH better than before. Now she has an ear infection.....poor girl can't catch a break. Vet said she prob got the yeast infection from all the antibiodics she's been on. 

Her appetite is excellent now....she lost almost 10 lbs while we had her on those ABX and she's slowly gaining it back. It's nice to see her eating again....


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Update from UPENN*

Your probably right about the yeast. Also, GSDs are very susceptible to yeast.....


----------



## Goldglv

*My girl is in bad shape....please help*

Hey guys,

I know it's been a very long time since I posted about my girl. Things have been ok I guess but recently she's not doing well at all. I don't know what to do anymore. We're at the point where we're trying to decide if we should put her down and this is obviously killing me.

A few months ago she started to lose her appetite. She would eat every now and then, we tried switching up her food and that seemed to work for a short amount of time but that didn't last too long.

She started back with these **** skin issues that no one can successfully treat, vet put her on Simplicef. She was throwing up and having some diarrhea, she threw up again today. We took her off the meds yesterday so I want to give her some time to see if she can bounce back. 

She was around 75lbs when I thought she was in good shape, she's almost 14 now. She's down to 58lbs now, she is so weak, she's falling down and can't seem to get up the stairs anymore to get into the house.

We've been feeding her boiled chicken and rice for about a week or so now, she eats EVERY meal we give her but she still won't touch her dog food (Wellness canned grain free) or Natural Balance Dry food.

Is there anything I can give her to get some weight on her that won't upset her stomach? Vet said to try some pasta but she didn't want to eat that. I just want to try to get some fat/energy back into her and I'm not sure what to do.

Thanks for your help here, I always appreciate your guys thoughts on this forum....


----------



## natalie559

I'm really sorry to read about the recent problem for your girl! You two deserve a break.

Do you think there is a medical reason for the loss of appetite? Did the nausea start before or after the skin meds? When you say you want food that's easy on the stomach- what in food do you think is upsetting her stomach- an ingredient or the amount of fat? They make special gi tract dog food that I had Sasha on for a bit when she was sick. She liked the canned food. Or you can continue for now with the chicken/rice but just make sure she gets enough to get the calories she needs. Do you know about how many calories she needs to maintain weight? You can look up foods and the calories they contain here, http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## Goldglv

The nausea seemed to get worse since the meds but she was throwing up from time to time prior to this. I was asking about food that she could eat to pack on pounds, meaning "human" food, she doesn't seem to want to eat her dog food anymore. I didn't want to give her anything that wouls upset her stomach. 

We just got back from the vet, they took xrays of her abdomen and chest and they didn't see anything. They took blood, we should get the results back tomorrow. I just don't understand how her hind legs have gotten so bad so quickly. I can't count how many times she slipped and fell today. Even while at the vet, she was just standing there and her legs slowly gave out and she had to lay down.

Then when we got home, she couldn't put weight on her back legs, I feel terrible right now. I just went and tried to get her up to take her out and she started growling at me (she never does that).

I guess I will see what the blood work shows tomorrow but I feel like it's time to let her go. I don't see her legs getting any better and I can't watch her hobble around like this anymore.


----------



## Goldglv

I just got the blood work back, vet said she is in kidney failure. Her liver doesn't look good either. Vet also said there is a very significant amount of arthritis in her spine. Obviously not what I wanted to hear but at least now I know why she's been so sick.

I'm not sure if we're going to take her tonight or tomorrow to put her down, I just want my baby to be at peace and no longer have to deal with all this pain anymore. You guys know she has been dealing with a lot within the past 3 years.

I just wanted to thank all of you that have been so supportive and helpful. I really can't express how appreciative I am to all of you. This is a very difficult time for me but I know all of your helpful advice has helped my baby live a longer and healthier life. 

Thank you all again....

-Rich


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Rich - I am very sorry. I had no idea that she was 14 - is that right? Pretty amazing given all that she's gone through. Thinking of you guys at this time and hoping that you will come back and let us know how you all are doing. Also, there is not an easy way to say this, but there is a thread about sedation before in the Saying Goodbye section above. Please take care.


----------



## Goldglv

Yes, she was about 3 months shy of her 14th birthday. We did take her last night but not before we gave her some of her favorite goodies. She had a whole plate of roast beef, a can of Pedigree dog food (this is the food my parents initially had her on when she was younger that she seemed to love) and to top it all off, her favorite, vanilla ice cream.

I was amazed how much she ate, of course I started thinking, "should we do this tonight?" I was reminded that we were doing the right thing when she tried to get up on her own and just collapsed.

The procedure went ok, she was given a sedative prior, which must have hurt because she started to squirm a little but it didn't seem to last too long. It seemed to literally take about 45 seconds and she was out. Only thing I didn't want my mother to see was when her tongue kind of fell out of her mouth.

After that the doc came on and gave her the injection, she seemed to pass peacefully, even sounded like she was snoring. It was nice to see her so relaxed and finally at peace. We were there with her, petting her and telling her how much we love her and how good of a girl she was. 

It feels very empty in the house without her and I want her back. I know that's very selfish but I just really miss her. I know this was the right decision though, it's just very hard.

She was such a good dog, never cried, never complained, even after everything she's been through. I will always love my baby and will miss her everyday. 

It helps knowing she's up in heaven with my father (her true master), playing with him like she used to. Hopefully my father has a smile on his face since he finally has his girl back.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am so sorry for your loss - that feeling of wanting them back is so strong. 

I am sure there was quite a reunion at the Bridge - and that she is very thankful to you for all that you did for her.


----------



## Courtney

A Parting Prayer 
Author unknown 

Dear Lord, please open your gates and call St. Francis to come escort this beloved companion across the Rainbow Bridge. Assign her to a place of honor, for she has been a faithful servant and has always done her best to please me. Bless the hands that send her to you, for they are doing so in love and compassion, freeing her from pain and suffering. 

Grant me the strength not to dwell on my loss. Help me remember the details of her life with the love she has shown me. And grant me the courage to honor her by sharing those memories with others. Let her remember me as well and let her know that I will always love her. And when it's my time to pass over into your paradise, please allow her to accompany those who will bring me home. 

Thank you, Lord, for the gift of her companionship and for the time we've had together. And thank you, Lord, for granting me the strength to give her to you now. Amen.


----------



## natalie559

Aww, Rich you're making me cry. I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## oldironguts

*Looks Like Your Pics Above*

Hello, New here, My 10yr old GSD looks to have the same problem, vet also called them hot spots, but at 2nd appt. said it was an infection. Blackened skin, with flaking like psyorosis on humans. 1st regimen of antibiotics did not seem to help. Front arm is where the blackened 1 in by 1 in square. Had to put a cone on him as he just rips his fur out to the pink. Baffled ??? Thanks Don


----------



## oldironguts

*Looks Like My GSD pics*

Hello new here, Ist vet appt. for raise blackened bumpy skin with hair loss. 2nd vet appt. diagnosed as infection. Dosed for 10 days and no improvement. Now he's got a cone on to prevent chewing. Don't know where to go from here, any help is appreciated...........Don


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I just posted 2 links in another thread here in the health section about thyroid:
Hypothyroidism in Dogs

Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health is where my vet office sends samples to - they research where they do things like that and MSU won.


----------



## DizzyD

Our German shepherds have had this on several occasions when they have had a flea allergy. They are very sensitive and have a whole josh of allergies, just one stray flea is enough to cause mayhem with their skins ? 
Using flowers of sulphur powder tends to do the trick, use a powder puff or ball of cotton wool and apply it to the ski so it is right on the skin not just the hair. Flowers of sulphur will calm allergic reactions and stop itching, it kills bacteria, fungus, mites, fleas and ticks . . . . Along with having a whole host of other uses ?
Until we discovered flowers of sulphur we were on a constant low dose of steroids and frequent rounds of antibiotics, one of my boys has a house dust allergy (amongst other things) so skin issues plagued us! We ended up moving to a warmer climate where we don't need carpets, this has made a huge difference and he is much healthier without the nasty steroids.


----------

